# Finalist in a name a knife contest



## BullseyePrecision (Jun 10, 2014)

Alright I need everyone's help. I entered a contest on facebook. A company made a new knife and asked ppl to come up with names for it. I am one of the 5 finalists.

If you could go to their Facebook page and on their post about the knife vote for the WASP

The winner gets that and one of their other knives.

Here is a link to their page. Thanks everyone.

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=585395878206622


----------



## BullseyePrecision (Jun 10, 2014)

This is a better link straight to the post, just comment WASP

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=688666111212931&id=585395878206622


----------



## BullseyePrecision (Jun 10, 2014)

If I win I will do a review on the knives and post it to the site.


----------

